# Anybody ever paint over powder coated wrought Iron?



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Figuring up a bid for a very large ext on a golf course and the front wrought Iron railing is powder coated,of course the HO wants it painted as it's in pretty bad shape due to water hitting it 

I remember doing a wrought Iron fence years ago with the same problem,we used some exotic paint I'd never heard of,can't remember what it was called but we had to thin it with some crazy solvent like MEK or Xylol,I dont remember exactly

We had to mix this crap up by measuring cup then sweat it in for 20 minutes,and it sprayed like crap,any way after we were done with this huge fence the sprinklers came back on and guess what?Yup,water stains in it before we knew it,that HO is one picky sob too,he's not just your run of the mil picky either,he's a get out a ruler to measure your cut in width,get out a flashlight to side sheen every filled hole twice kinda crazy,not just kind crazy but really,really crazy

,Anyway if that paint we used on that guys fence took a water stain from sprinklers hittin it within a week,I hold no hope for anyh coating not getting water stained when water is hittin it constantly.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

I started powder coating at home over the winter. I can tell you it's really tuff stuff and removing it is usually done by sandblasting or, I've only heard not tried yet, using MEK. Powder coat is a synthetic resin usually polyester. My best guess for painting it would be roughing it up and using either Sea Shore or possibly a plastic spray paint. High end graffiti artist's spray paint might work too. Maybe Ironlak by AVT paints or spanish montana.


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

The thing about powder coatings is that they need that bake temp.
Some Yellow page ads show many local places to get your metal powder coated. Some local places that do powder coatings fail badly.
As opposed to factory powder coatings, such as your bbq.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Contractor Jeff said:


> The thing about powder coatings is that they need that bake temp.
> Some Yellow page ads show many local places to get your metal powder coated. Some local places that do powder coatings fail badly.
> As opposed to factory powder coatings, such as your bbq.


That really depends on the powder, they all have different bake temps. Most of the time it's a prep problem that cause a powder coat to fail. Or old powder. Obviously a commercial coater is going to have less of those happening due to the volume of work they do. Most coatings cure around 300 degrees and only bake for about 10 minutes. It's a fairly simple process.

To the OP have you figured out what you're going to try yet?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Paint em all the time.DTM,Super Paint what ever


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea just scuff really well if its still glossy.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you


----------

